# becco butterfly recall



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

There were major developments this week for all who bought the first Beco Butterflies, and to any who are considering buying one.

http://www.tendercargo.com/BECORECALLPRESSRELEASE.pdf

Evan almost fell out one time I was doing the santa toss.







Luckily I had my other hand on his arms.


----------

